# Facebook set to ban live animal sellers



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

This could have a big impact for online fish and pet sellers:

Facebook crackdown on animal sales has farmers in a flutter

This could mean the sponsors on this forum who have FB sites could soon find them shut down.

And all the overseas suppliers too...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Huzzah back to useful Web pages from business I frequent!!

If I come across one more store with a Facebook feed full of images and a Web page designed back when 56kbps was new tech I will scream.

I mean no disrespect to anyone this might negatively effect. Just a personal point of view.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with the concept.

I don't take part in Facebook for shopping.
In fact I make a point of not purchasing from pages that prompt me to like them before I can even see their page/product.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I agree with the concept.
> 
> I don't take part in Facebook for shopping.
> In fact I make a point of not purchasing from pages that prompt me to like them before I can even see their page/product.


 I totally agree, I don't think promoting sales on "social" media is a good thing and I don't think using it for business was ever the intent when it all started back in the day. My personal opinion only.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I disagree quite a lot with this. I frequent many local herptile and aquarium groups on Facebook and instead of having reputable places (like the bcaquaria Facebook group) to buy fish/reptiles/etc, lots of people will turn to Craigslist or other websites that aren't necessarily the best place to buy from. I'd rather people buy from a supportive group than a random Craigslist user.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Well then guess those who won't buy from anyone who posts on fb means I'm out. 
I post here and have been a member for about 14 years .( right from day 1 of bcaquaria )
But I have to keep my business afloat and fb is a lot easier to post pics and videos than bcaquaria and it'd no different than the old advertising way than it used to be. Magazines, newspapers, yelllow pages, etc. Social media is advertising without paper as times have changed.
People all complain there's. O real lfs around hardly anymore. 
If you can't promote and pay the overhead then there will be none. It also helps people realize there's more options than petsmart and there more unique things than bread and butter fish. 
You also see new strains, and who's breeding what etc around the world and the breeders are far more approachable and help you with education and actually reply to you on fb. I have sourced some great fish via breeders in Asia and found great suppliers via fb .
Bc aquaria is a great
Community but to survive you need people to find you when thry google and by posting on social media they find you.
Social media is Just a name
For advertising. And yes fb started as a college
Network but things evolve the same as Indian smoke signals evolved to
Morse
Code and then the telephone with a. Operator patching you through to touch tone to cellular etc and yes social media. It has its faults but it has also come in handy in emergencies etc to get
Word in and out of natural
Disaster zones etc. 
That's
My opinion.
I also go
Out of my way to help customers and answer all
Questions as
Fast as
Possible on here and fb . I just finished driving to the last
Exit in Abbotsford for a free delivery to a new customer from
Fb. I also answered her questions with over 100 fb
Messages beforehand . From that I got a new loyal customer . So it's not all take it'd a lot of give. 
In the end it comes
Down to pleasing customers and not all about the mighty dollar. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't have FB. I never will. I don't use it. I don't need it. I don't want it. I don't care about the draconian stupidity that they keep forcing on people. Wah, wah, wah. Poor FB users. It's your own stupid fault for buying in to that crap. Just get off of it. It's a total waste of time. I couldn't care less about what they do.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

well said april. LFS's especially yours are so good for fish keepers and for the fish!! Buying from the big box chains = unhealthy fish, poor advice and dead critters which is the biggest shame.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Personally, I do not use Facebook. Never have. Never will. Somehow I have managed to make it this far in life without it. So it follows that I wouldn't be in the position to use Facebook as an avenue for doing business . . . which suits me.

The reason for the ban? My guess is that Facebook doesn't wish to get tangled up in some legal nightmare for the "shady" sellers who sell illegal exotic pets, invasive species, puppy/cat mill animals, etc. Without complete control over who sells what critters, a sweeping ban is about the only option for Facebook to protect itself.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So I got to looking into this a wee bit and it would seem to me that Facebook is simply banning the direct sale of livestock on marketplace, a service that is as of yet not available in canaduuur.

I cannot for the life of me believe that in any way this would limit the ability of a business to host it's page in the same manner it always has. Even if they add flags to post with direct sales and pricing it will not inhibit the common practices that go on in any given business page. Then again who knows.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

RE: "livestock"

---------------------


Interesting to see where this may go. I, generally, understood "livestock" to mean farm animals raised for human consumption (cows, sheep, pigs, chickens, etc.). By this definition, the LFS shouldn't feel too threatened by the ban. On the other hand, if the definition of "livestock" is to be expanded to include ANY live critters for sale (fish, reptiles, animals, birds, etc.), then the LFS advertisers on Facebook, indeed, will be affected.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I believe
It has to do with their new shop section . 
A business page is just a business promoting and announcements etc. 
The shop
App has things for sale where you shop same as an online store 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

